# Blue Rams and Apisto Agassizi



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Is anyone successfully keeping Blue rams and specifically Apisto Agassizi together. I have a 72g tank with alot of rock.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Ive housed checkerboard cichlids with apistogramma borelli in a 10 gallon tank before without any problems. I think that if they look diffrently they dont really bother the other fish but when breeding time comes around there could become a real problem there.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I just mentioned in another post that I had a pair of Rams and a pair of Apistos together in a tank with no trouble for quite a while, but one day things went south. As soon as the Apisto's started showing spawning behavior, the Ram's were both dead within a day. 

That's just my experience with them, and there may be others who haven't had any trouble with the combo.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

JanS said:


> I just mentioned in another post that I had a pair of Rams and a pair of Apistos together in a tank with no trouble for quite a while, but one day things went south. As soon as the Apisto's started showing spawning behavior, the Ram's were both dead within a day.
> 
> That's just my experience with them, and there may be others who haven't had any trouble with the combo.


Thanks for the info. Where they agassizi? I've heard these are not as agressive as cacs so I wanted to see if anyone has had that specfic species.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

This particular pair is hongsloi's, but I have kept agassizii's and their behavior is very similar to the hongsloi.


----------



## Shaggathai (Apr 18, 2006)

I had a pair each of rams and agassizii's in a 55g. I don't recall noticing the agassizii spawn in the tank, but I did see some "might be thinking about spawning" behavior and being protective about an area. The rams spawned several times. While they were aggressive until the eggs were gone after a night or two (midnight snacks for plecos and corys), the agassizii always retreated when chased, as did the rams when the ag's were claiming an area, and the tank was large enough with enough refuge that the neither species chased very far at all before heading right back to their spawn site or chosen area. Didn't have any fish get nipped looking fins or any injuries. Was also careful to feed well away from the hot spots. In a 55g+ tank I'd be quite comfortable keeping them together again, and probably will (lost them a few months ago to a power outage).


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your experiences. One other thing I forgot to mention. The tank has about 10 amano shrimp it in as well. They are quite large though. I know my agassizi killed a few CRS I had in a smaller tank once, but I'm thinking the bigger amanos might be o.k.


----------



## Shaggathai (Apr 18, 2006)

I had adult amano's with my rams and apistos, along with angels and tetras, etc, and they did fine in that setup (at least until I cranked my temp up to 86 for discus!). Cherries (or juvenile amano's) as you found, ended up being snacks tho.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I had a pair of Blue Rams and a pair of Apisto Agg. Red Tails in my 29 gallon tank for the longest time without any problems. They grew up together. Then the female died and the male was sick for a short period of time and during this time, the rams harrased him to the point where he would not come out of a clay pot I put in the tank for him. 

I moved him into my 10 gallon tank with another female that I just aquired and he's doing great in there now, he's healthy and looks spectacular. He's a big boy, bigger then my male ram so it suprised me that he let the ram harrass him.

However, I do have a pair of Apisto cauc. orange flash in the 29 gallon tank now with the pair of blue rams and they were doing fine up until last night when I noticed the two males going after each other for a brief moment. The apisto is getting bigger now, that could have a lot to do with it.

I've had many rams and apistos together in one tank though as I am extremely fond of both species.

Hope this helps!


----------

